# Moss and soil..



## ahayat (Jan 1, 2009)

ok... this is going to sound way odd to most of you, but i'd like to know where i can get some moss in Dubai.. obviously i don't want to go looking in random people's gardens.. buying it off a nursery etc would then be the better way to go! 

have developed an interest lately in some indoor gardening, and wanted to experiment with a terrarium or two in my apartment.. 

cheers you all.. appreciate the help.. i'm sorta new here so excuse the ignorance! 

ps: anybody else ever done this sorta thing?!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Have you been to any nurseries? They all stock soil in bags, as do the larger supermarkets. For moss, try the garden centre by SZR by Gold & Diamond Park and ACE in Festival City. 

-


----------



## ahayat (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks so much! I'll have a look. ACE is the one across from IKEA right? i'll have a look..

cheers!


----------

